# I think rap should be...



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 15, 2007)

banned from music submissions.

Who's with me!


----------



## net-cat (Jul 15, 2007)

Um. No. Seeing as how that would basically be against everything FA seems to believe in.

(Of course, that's not to say that there isn't extremely bad rap out there...)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 15, 2007)

Threadlock....ummm now! Oh yeah, and what net cat said.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

ANd people like you make me wanna rip thier throat out. Tsk tsk fanboys.:roll:


----------



## Dragsooth (Jul 16, 2007)

I hate rap so much but I'm not gonna be an ass and take away the rights to listen to it


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

Yo yo i got gunz! *shows grillz* lol


----------



## umdie80weiss (Jul 16, 2007)

Metal 4 ever!!!!!!.... hip-hop and rap shall be prohibited .... did u even listen to their texts? senseless and always dissing someone.... itÂ´s just too stupid for me.... if someone destroys all rap cds over night iÂ´m fine with that.


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 16, 2007)

Just because a large chunk of music sucks on FA doesn't mean it should be banned.

We should ban Dance/Electronic/Trance while we're at it since a lot of that on here sucks/generic/boring/Drap&Dropsample programs.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 16, 2007)

Refer to this thread. It applies just as equally to other music genres that you don't happen to like.

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=10484


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 16, 2007)

Meh, you can't go and ban something just because you don't like it. Personally I don't care for rap...so i avoid it. If you listen to it and don't like it...that's your fault right? Many out there do like it so let them enjoy there thing. You enjoy yours and I'll enjoy mine. Every one wins!


----------



## themocaw (Jul 16, 2007)

I think MetalFanWolf should be banned from FA

Who's with me? *raises fist* no one? ;_;


----------



## msblack (Jul 16, 2007)

:: giggles and shrugs :: Ya know... rap would never be banned from here because FA is too smart to do anything that stupid. Seriously -- if they banned rap just because you didn't like it, then that would mean that some rapper could get metal and rock banned! This is just a silly sitation...


----------



## nobuyuki (Jul 16, 2007)

hey I got an idea, let's take all rap, metal, and music created in eJay, put them in a blender, and make smoothies


----------



## Aden (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I do hate rap and hip hop with a burning, fiery passion of a thousand suns...but my taste in music is not the ultimate pinnacle of what's right. I don't care what you listen to or make in your own time, I just stay the hell away. ^..^


----------



## Project_X (Jul 16, 2007)

Not I! XD
Rap is too popular! It's just not going to happen....
Besides, I need a genre besides game music to listen to.....


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 16, 2007)

And how, exactly, are you the end-all of what music people can and cannot create?

Hey, let's ban all poetry because someone doesn't like it! Or, hey, there's a person who doesn't like homosexual art. Guess we should ban that too!

These suggestions are pointless and worthless because it's a person's own business what they create, and if someone doesn't like it, they don't have to look at it. See where I'm coming from?

If you don't like it, don't listen to it. It takes much less effort than making a thread about banning it just because you find it out of your tastes.

I don't like rap or death metal, but you don't see me rallying against the people who like it.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 16, 2007)

You could say that rap is missing a c.

"WTF, rapc?"

No, it goes in the front.

"Oh"

But hmm, could also be missing an e.

"WTF is Erap?"

Don't much care for rap, except...

If we ban the type of music we don't like, we must also apply that philosophy to art.

So, all the strait porn would be banned.


----------



## Oni (Jul 16, 2007)

*laughs*
I like some rap, and I like some country ...  ^.^

Classical, yum. ;d


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 16, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> banned from music submissions.
> 
> Who's with me!



Well, I may have lost interest over rap to overcome my fear of electronic music, but making FurAffinity ban rap music that some other people still like? Fail. =P


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

You know, based on the username, the fact that they have only one post, and the "lol rap sucks", I sorta want to believe this is just trolling / flamebaiting but then again a disproportionate amount of furries seem to be negrophobic, which is ironic when they're oh so open minded to the point of brains dripping to their feet about everything else. So I'm going to wager this guy is sincere. Sincerely dumb, but sincere nonetheless.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> You know, based on the username, the fact that they have only one post, and the "lol rap sucks", I sorta want to believe this is just trolling / flamebaiting but then again a disproportionate amount of furries seem to be negrophobic, which is ironic when they're oh so open minded to the point of brains dripping to their feet about everything else. So I'm going to wager this guy is sincere. Sincerely dumb, but sincere nonetheless.




Negrophobic??


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 16, 2007)

SOrry for not posting but here is my opinion about crap i mean "rap"......

Rap is that distinct horrible music that you constantly hear at your highschool, or on the street if you live in a city, or on the radio, or on TV. It can be identifyed by the "drum" beat that continually loops over and over. Often, listeners of rap identify the quality of a rap "song" by how "phat" its beat is, or something like that. 
Another major characteristic of rap, is the stupid lyrics that a bunch of "bad ass muthas" try to sing over the equally stupid drum machine and synthesizers. These lyrics are basically always about how they just busted a phat cap in their homeez azzes. Or about how "life is hard in the ghetto". Nobody gives a crap how life is in the ghetto, last time I was in the ghetto my wallet got stolen, so shut the hell up. 

Other crap I Hate About Rap 

Theres lots of other stuff about rap I hate. For one thing, its the horrible glamorization of it and its "artists". For example, I'd like any rap fan out there to tell me who wrote the music to any rap song (and none of those freaking cheap puffy songs count, cause he always just uses other peoples music, thus ruining the original song because his new "lyrics" suck). I mean who wrote the MUSIC, not the lyrics, which are written by the stupid ass rappers. I'll tell you who wrote the music, a bunch of people you've never heard of in your life, and never will, who know how to operate drum machines and computers. Basically, the rap "artist" asks them to make a real "phat" beat, they do so until its "phat" enough, then the rapper dubs in the lyrics over it. Ever notice that at rap "concerts" theres about 30 people in the background, aside from the stupid rapper and the 90 backup dancers, that you've never seen in your life? Those would be the people I'm talking about. But of course, the rap "artist" always gets 100% credit for their new "song". However, I can tell you exactly who wrote both the lyrics and music to say, the Metallica song "The Call of Ktulu". The 4 (original) members of Metallica did, and they played the song themselves, with actual instruments (REAL drums, for example). I would like to see any rap "artist" pick up any real instrument and do anything impressive with it. Oh but wait, I made a mistake, "The Call of Ktulu" doesn't have lyrics, because its whats called an instrumental song. Of course in the rap world, nobody knows what the hell that means. Theres no instrumental rap songs, cause they would be freaking boring as hell. And theres not a single rapper or rap fan who can appreciate the talent it took to record a song like The Call of Ktulu.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 16, 2007)

...and this justifies banning rap how? It's still your opinion, and that does not make it the end-all decision on the subject. If you don't like it, don't listen to it. How is that difficult?

It's still a hell of a lot easier than ranting about why no one should be allowed to upload it.

And I believe you are jumping to many, many unfair conclusions here. I have a friend who writes and plays beautiful instrumental, orchestra-level pieces of music and yet loves listening to rap. I still respect her greatly because she is an amazing musical (and vocal, actually) artist... it's just one of the many myriad things she enjoys. It's like enjoying a sidewalk-stand ice cream cone even though you're a gourmet chef, or watching a slam-bam-thank-you-ma'am shoot-'em-up movie even though there's not much plot. Sometimes it's just what you want... filler that you can enjoy without too much thought. You may not like what someone else does, but that doesn't justify demanding that it be banned just because you dislike it.

You still fail to state why rap should be banned. You are stating your opinion of rap. That does not make it right by everyone.



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> SOrry for not posting but here is my opinion about crap i mean "rap"......
> 
> Rap is that distinct horrible music that you constantly hear at your highschool, or on the street if you live in a city, or on the radio, or on TV. It can be identifyed by the "drum" beat that continually loops over and over. Often, listeners of rap identify the quality of a rap "song" by how "phat" its beat is, or something like that.
> Another major characteristic of rap, is the stupid lyrics that a bunch of "bad ass muthas" try to sing over the equally stupid drum machine and synthesizers. These lyrics are basically always about how they just busted a phat cap in their homeez azzes. Or about how "life is hard in the ghetto". Nobody gives a crap how life is in the ghetto, last time I was in the ghetto my wallet got stolen, so shut the hell up.
> ...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

SO are you sayin this guy sucks and should be banned?
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/bucktowntiger/



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> SOrry for not posting but here is my opinion about crap i mean "rap"......
> 
> Rap is that distinct horrible music that you constantly hear at your highschool, or on the street if you live in a city, or on the radio, or on TV. It can be identifyed by the "drum" beat that continually loops over and over. Often, listeners of rap identify the quality of a rap "song" by how "phat" its beat is, or something like that.
> Another major characteristic of rap, is the stupid lyrics that a bunch of "bad ass muthas" try to sing over the equally stupid drum machine and synthesizers. These lyrics are basically always about how they just busted a phat cap in their homeez azzes. Or about how "life is hard in the ghetto". Nobody gives a crap how life is in the ghetto, last time I was in the ghetto my wallet got stolen, so shut the hell up.
> ...


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 16, 2007)

IM not a huge fan of rap, but i dont think it should be banned.  Rock n Roll, punk and metal baby.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

Here's why metal sucks, since you don't actually have to know what the fuck you're talking about anymore to criticize stuff in this thread, in the same spirit of the anti-rap argument (which is mostly stolen from UrbanDictionary and EncyclopediaDramatic since that's where you stole most of your material from) -

metal used to be the stuff long haired greaseballs listened to in the hallways at highschool. They were completely gay back then. Nowadays we just call them crossdressers. Exhibit A:







There was no real difference between the metal back then and the Britney Spears type artists of today (or, like, yesterday). Both suffered from the big fish / small pond syndrome (which both means what it sounds like, and also means their small population led to inbreeding and AIDS) Both fell into obscurity when their fanbase got jobs. And both eventually got haircuts.

And so the genre survives, in a sense, and for better or worse there's little to distinguish a metal "artist" from a metal fanboi. That's both in terms of musical and singing capabilities, and sadly, looks. Exhibit B:






Also it helps to be German, Norwegian, or socially retarded.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 16, 2007)

Dude, you just scarred me so badly right there. * Holds head in hands.*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

which pic? Because I've seen plenty of fat-ass greaseballs in my day, but trying to determine the genders in that first pic is a total mindfuck.


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 16, 2007)

Both arg.* Clutches eyes.*


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm not with you. If someone is good at doing rap and wants to submit there stuff, more power to them.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 16, 2007)

I lol at people who claim metal is somehow more artistic than rap and complain about the lack of innovation in rap and ignore the fact that metal has, for the past ten billion years, only used two different drumlines.

One goes DADADADADADADADADADADADADADA and just consists of pounding the drums as hard as you can until your wrists explode.

The other is slightly harder and consists of doing the first measure of the William Tell Overture over and over again until your ears bleed (Dum dadadum dadadum dadadum. . .)

That said: given the choice between good metal and good rap, I'll take good metal any day, but given the choice between shitty metal and good rap or good metal and shitty rap, I'll take the good stuff.  And in the end I'd take Beethoven's IXth over any raspy-voiced costume-wearing death-metal faux satan-worshipper going "KOOJAKAWHOOJA!" over and over into the mic.


----------



## verix (Jul 16, 2007)

HEH RAP SUCKS

*clicks to download the newest "The Arcade Fire" album from The Pirate Bay, sits back in his chair and crosses his arms smugly*


----------



## kamunt (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, _I've_ gotten my luls for the day, don't know about you guys. 



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> SOrry for not posting but here is my opinion about crap i mean "rap"......
> 
> Rap is that distinct horrible music that you constantly hear at your highschool, or on the street if you live in a city, or on the radio, or on TV. It can be identifyed by the "drum" beat that continually loops over and over. Often, listeners of rap identify the quality of a rap "song" by how "phat" its beat is, or something like that.
> Another major characteristic of rap, is the stupid lyrics that a bunch of "bad ass muthas" try to sing over the equally stupid drum machine and synthesizers. These lyrics are basically always about how they just busted a phat cap in their homeez azzes. Or about how "life is hard in the ghetto". Nobody gives a crap how life is in the ghetto, last time I was in the ghetto my wallet got stolen, so shut the hell up.
> ...



...There are SO many things wrong with this post, I can't even begin to start. I guess I'll start with how you messed up on generalizing about rap music: if you watch TV, listen to the radio, go to school, the rap music you here is all about "tha BITCHES HOES SMACK DAT WHORE OFF DAT BARSTOOL MONEY IN THE BANK LEAN WIT IT ROCK WIT IT RANDOM NONSENSICAL METAPHOR LIKE LAFFY TAFFY LONDON BRIDGE MY HUMPS YEEAH YEEEAAH MAH NIGGAAAZ!! I GOT MONEY IN THA BANK ALONG WIT MAH CHAINS N DIMONZ N ESCALADE CON RIMMZ DAT SPNNZ NI'A YUH-EE-YUH-EE!" ..._That's_ how you properly generalize rap, n00b. Real gangsta rap often doesn't suck.
You at least recognize that drum machines and synthesizers exist, and for that I'll _not_ perform Brick Break on your head. Next, the timeless "He's the DJ, I'm the Rapper" argument--[size=large]SHUT. UP.[/size] EVERY rapper knows who produced his or her songs, you moron. What, do you think they just find some poor guy trying to get by in the studio one day, crack him over the head with a spare Jesus chain, leave the Jesus chain on his crumpled form as compensation, then walk out with a CD of beats? "You're a monster." "--Thank you." For a lot of rappers out there, they work closely with their DJs--a beat and music may not be perfectly matched up with what kind of theme the rapper's looking for. Even more so than the, the 2 might just be in the studio together, screwing around with their Moogs and Roland TR-808s, etc. (  ), when suddenly--magic just happens. The beat forms itself, a few lines are spit, and suddenly *KA-THWAM!*--song. And there you have it, emcees always know who their producer/disc jockey is. Sometimes, yes, people sell their beats--but that's how rough it is in the hip-hop world, sometimes it almost literally means giving up your soul in order to get off the ground. That may mean $2,000 in your purse, but that also means uncredited production work on the next album.  I know this because I bought an issue of a new-ish magazine called Scratch a long while ago, and it had a feature article in it all about what it's like being a newbie producer in Hip-Hop and how hard it is to make it. It really does take a lot of work, it's stressful, and sometimes...you just have to get lucky and be in the right place at the right time.
Moving on, more and more rappers today are or are becoming producers in their own rights, meaning that they basically have to learn how to play an instrument of some kind (usually synthesizer/keyboard, so effectively piano) in order to maximize their production opportunities. Also, don't forget about good old-fashioned turntables, my friend--yeah, Scratch DJs. I can guarantee you've heard of at least one of these: DJ Jazzy Jeff (Fresh Prince/Will Smith), Cut Chemist, DJ Shadow (my favorite), Grandmaster Flash, Mix Master Mike (The Beastie Boys), Afrika Bambaata, DJ Premier. Very famous folk here, legends essentially. The turntable is and instrument whether you like or not--and it's a very unique instrument, at that. It's the only instrument (to my knowledge) that gets all of its sound from manipulating prerecorded sounds/samples. Yeah. Instrument.
Next, rap instrumentals. You were actually right here--[size=large]THERE IS NONE.[/size] And why's that, you don't ask? Not because they suck, but because rap is ONLY what the rapper does--rapping, storytelling, reciting poetry, emceeing. Hip-hop is what everything you classify as "rap" is, including two additional elements you probably didn't think of--breakdancing, or breaking, and tagging, or graffiti art (but I won't get into either of those now, neither the time, nor the place, nor the proper amount of homework remaining). Hip-hop instrumentals exist in droves, and I've even produced a few myself. Granted, those two aren't necessarily good, but I'm working on several other projects simultaneously that are much better than the 'oldies'. There are entire instrumental hip-hop/DJ albums in existence, and some of them really freaking rock. Not that you'd know, obviously. P.S. I rap, too. And I'm good, apparently.
As a side note, Timbaland, Eminem, Akon, Dr. Dre, Diddy, Kanye West and Jazze Pha are all producers that you've probably heard of--Timbaland's only the biggest thing in the industry right now, after "Promiscuous" and Justin Timb_erlake_'s FutureSex/Lovesounds album, also "Ice Box". Eminem, Akon, Dre, Diddy & Kanye are all rappers/vocal artists as well as producers, so you fail.
Now, for your inappropriate "The Call of Ktulu" reference, I give you 4:00 in the Penalty Box--go on, git. *tosses MetalFan in the Penalty Box on his face* You say drum machines & synthesizers aren't "real instruments", I'm assuming, yet they serve more or less the exact same functions as electric & bass guitars and drum sets. The people who "play" drum machines & synths aren't "real artists" because they aren't "actually making their own sounds." Well, guess what?--neither is Metallica. Did they assemble each and every part of their own instruments by themselves? Did they chop/buy the wood, create the strings, mold the metal, color the plastic (or whatever), create AND stretch the drumheads, build & wire the amps, etcetera etc.? No. They didn't. They are using someone else's instruments, and therefore someone else's original sounds. Don't ANYONE tell me I'm wrong, either, because this is definitely more than true.
And yeah, _I_ can fully understand the work it takes to create a "masterpiece" like "Call of Ktulu". And I'm a "rap fan". And I'm a "rocker". And I'm a "techno-geek"/"raver".* >:3 And I'm a fan of much, much more. You'd be hard-pressed to find someone who comes close to listening to the variety of music I do; a lot of people say they "just listen to everything", but no, they don't listen to everything, because 'everything' included Country, last time I checked. >: D And there you have your soul-raping for the day. You may now enjoy a nice cup of bleach/STFU.  Good day. *tosses you out of the Penalty Box*



			
				verix said:
			
		

> HEH RAP SUCKS
> 
> *clicks to download the newest "The Arcade Fire" album from The Pirate Bay, sits back in his chair and crosses his arms smugly*



O. *Ban.*


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jul 16, 2007)

Kamunt, I had half a mind to write everything you wrote when I replied, but honestly this guy isn't worth the effort to enlighten nor does he deserve the knowledge. It's like the whole picking your battles thing, except in reverse.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 16, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Well, _I've_ gotten my luls for the day, don't know about you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow that is the first tl;dr that I actually read dude! Nice one


----------



## Muse (Jul 16, 2007)

umdie80weiss said:
			
		

> did u even listen to their texts? *senseless and always dissing someone.*... itÂ´s just too stupid for me...



Not so, my good man.  

http://www.sweatshopunion.com/ <---- has music/flash content, if that annoys you as much as I when it's unexpected.  

Sample lyrics for the audio-challenged:
http://www.allthelyrics.com/song/208518/


Oh, and this guy's pretty interesting too:  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoN6XfyQsr4

And that's why I could never support a ban *insert genre here* type deal, because if I look long enough I usually find some artist of that genre who has music I can appreciate and who doesn't fulfill the generally negative stereotypes of their given style, while still most certainly fitting the genre as a whole.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 16, 2007)

Wolf-Bone said:
			
		

> Kamunt, I had half a mind to write everything you wrote when I replied, but honestly this guy isn't worth the effort to enlighten nor does he deserve the knowledge. It's like the whole picking your battles thing, except in reverse.



Heheh, I know, but I felt like sending a message to the other "hataz" out there that feel the same way. That, and I never skimp on the opportunity to flex my (hip-hop) knowledge muscles. ;D


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Next, rap instrumentals. You were actually right here--[size=large]THERE IS NONE.[/size]



This is the only thing I disagree with in your post. Jurassic 5 uses real drums to lay down the beat. Also, Jurassic 5 tabs exist:
http://www.911tabs.com/tabs/j/jurassic_5/

So a large portion of rap artists may use no instruments, some still do.

EDIT: And I think I might match you on extensiveness of music taste :3


----------



## kamunt (Jul 17, 2007)

Oh, by "instrumentals" we usually mean "no vocals", I thought, sorry about that. Should've clarified that, maybe, I thought that's what everyone thought an instrumental was, but apparently not. If that's what an instrumental is, though, by your definition, then N.E.R.D would effectively be 100% instrumental rap.  At least on their second album.
_~Move, she wants to move...~_


----------



## verix (Jul 17, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Next, rap instrumentals. You were actually right here--[size=large]THERE IS NONE.[/size]


RATATAT.


----------



## Ahkahna (Jul 17, 2007)

I seriously get so tired of hearing this kind of thing 9_9

I'm glad Beastie Boys were mentioned, most people are clueless about the fact that they rap >.<
Jurassic 5 is awesome
Blackalicious is AWESOME

There are tons of amazing rap artists out there who unfortunately get dragged down in the dirt just because they have a chosen appreciation towards rap. What gets me is how people remain so close minded about music genres- I listen to ANYTHING in any genre that catches my attention and *makes me think.* Same with any *Form of Art.* Be it culinary, architecture, landscaping, etc. 

Also, should this thread spiral into a rash of hate mongering with continued racial backlight, I will gladly lock it.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 17, 2007)

I've said it thrice and i'll say it again, and again, and again, and again, until i'm dead.



Genre does *NOT* make good music, AND IT WILL ALWAYS BE A FALSE FACT.

So i'm with ahkahna.


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> I seriously get so tired of hearing this kind of thing 9_9
> 
> I'm glad Beastie Boys were mentioned, most people are clueless about the fact that they rap >.<
> Jurassic 5 is awesome
> ...



Might I also recommend Aesop Rock, DJ Format, El-P, Immortal Technique, Gravediggaz, MURS, Sage Francis, and my personal favorite, Saul Williams.

I used to be on the "omglol rap sux" side until I discovered good rap :B


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> I've said it thrice and i'll say it again, and again, and again, and again, until i'm dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFMFGDT! I wish people would understand that.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

I agree with the "genre does not make good music" thing, but I will say people have a right to dislike something based on personal taste.

I dislike rap and death metal because the sound does not appeal to me, simply based on personal preference. I do not disrespect those that _do_ like it. Hence my stance of _not_ banning rap artists from FA. Just because I dislike a particular style of music does not make me closed minded. I have listened to a great deal of rap because I have friends that like it, and while there are a few songs here and there I do enjoy, as a whole, the _tone_ and _sound_ of rap do not appeal to me. Same with death metal (although I really can't think of any death metal songs I can sit through... the sound of a lot of them tends to hurt my already sensitive ears).


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 17, 2007)

The Notorious F.A.T and Deadpac. You know who I'm talking about. Their retarded music is what killed them. If they weren't rappers they would still be alive, not that I would give a crap. The whole west sideeast side thing, that whole stupid deal started cause of rap. Its stupid, who gives a poo about the "east side" or "west side". God knows I dont. I dont think in the history of metal and rock any artist has ever been murdered. Except for John Lennon I suppose, but that had nothing to do with his music, the murderer was just insane. And then theres the people who claim Deadpac is still alive. Oh my god, he is NOT still alive, would you still be alive if you got SHOT IN THE HEAD, no! Here is why I believe he is dead: murder ---> autopsy --> funeral, it promotes stupid violence kills stupid people!


----------



## Ahkahna (Jul 17, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> I agree with the "genre does not make good music" thing, but I will say people have a right to dislike something based on personal taste.
> 
> *snippity*



That's the point. There's no problem with someone having a personal dislike towards something. It doesn't, however, mean that their dislike is everyones. I have a right to dislike ketchup, that doesn't mean I am going to try and boycott it at McDonalds.


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*coughs* Ban kitstaa for that rap crap avatar *coughs*


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ignorance is bliss.

I listen to Immortal Technique and Nile. Omg, I listen to both rap and death metal! Impossible!


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> That's the point. There's no problem with someone having a personal dislike towards something. It doesn't, however, mean that their dislike is everyones. I have a right to dislike ketchup, that doesn't mean I am going to try and boycott it at McDonalds.



Trust me, I more than agree with you there. Like I said, I don't agree at all with the thought of banning something because one person dislikes it. People are allowed their personal tastes. ~w^



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> *coughs* Ban kitstaa for that rap crap avatar *coughs*



Right, because that's completely non-biased and mature. </sarcasm>


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> ChibiJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG you don't like ketchup!? Blasphemy XD Jk 



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ummm....How did my name pop up here?


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Ahkahna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably because of that signature of yours. Easy target for someone who abhors hip-hop.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

TeeGee said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*gasp* But everybody loves Chamiilionaire XP


----------



## verix (Jul 17, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> *coughs* Ban kitstaa for that rap crap avatar *coughs*


So how does it feel to criticize a musical genre that at one point actually attempted to better society and criticize the numerous problems that existed within the community with really dumb and blatant white-wash blanket statements while at the same time praising a musical genre known more for mosh pits, violence, Linkin Park and power-chords than actual musical talent other than an ability to arpeggiate quickly on a guitar?


----------



## TeeGee (Jul 17, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> MetalFanWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love you.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

verix said:
			
		

> MetalFanWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for thyne pwnage.


----------



## themocaw (Jul 17, 2007)

Dear Metal Wolf.

You Fail It

It is being a Troll.

On behalf of the Gods of Heavy Metal, who said that it was good and asked us to play it louder than hell, I hereby declare that you shall be the next sacrifice on our dark altar when DethClock finishes its countdown.

This is Furaffinity, not "MetalWolf's Private Personal Masturbation Zone."  If you don't like the fact that people post rap here, tough 90-year-old titties.  Go yank your tallywacker to Megadeth posters and let the wiggers go around in their blinged up pintos showing off their cubic zirconium ice, dawg.

It's obvious your entire purpose with this thread is to troll, so I will now reject the reality where you exist and substitute my own where you are just an annoying little insect buzzing around my pie.

(pops in a little "Wolf And Raven" by Sonata Arctica and zones out.)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

"MetalWolf's Private Personal Masturbation Zone." 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Can I use this?


----------



## verix (Jul 17, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> DethClock


post ruined


----------



## sgolem (Jul 17, 2007)

All music I do not listen to is now illegal.

And Vanilla Ice is bad because he steals music.  People that do that should never be allowed to make albums.  *runs off to listen to Led Zeppelin*


----------



## themocaw (Jul 17, 2007)

Metalocalypse is the hilarious shit.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> All music I do not listen to is now illegal.
> 
> And Vanilla Ice is bad because he steals music.  People that do that should never be allowed to make albums.  *runs off to listen to Led Zeppelin*



So did Ray Parker Jr, but a lot of people sure love that Ghostbusters theme XD


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 17, 2007)

Ahkahna said:
			
		

> I seriously get so tired of hearing this kind of thing 9_9
> 
> I'm glad Beastie Boys were mentioned, most people are clueless about the fact that they rap >.<
> Jurassic 5 is awesome
> ...



Del the Funky Homosapien is great too, he's also in the Gorillaz. I laugh whenever I hear "Rock the House"  good stuff.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 17, 2007)

I can see where this is going... This is partly why I like nu-metal as well as actual rap, metal, rock, pop, indie, violent rock (aka MCR), speed metal; now you can see where _I'm_ going with this 

The only time music should be banned is when it has some weird ass gore porn thing; that's just #%@$ing sick, and FAR from the good way.


----------



## joevsthevolcano (Jul 17, 2007)

I have beyond the shadow of a doubt that the OP listens to nothing but power metal and video game metal.


----------



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

Sir Mix Alot's "Baby got Back" comes to mind. If that is rap, it has a beat. ;d


----------



## McRoz (Jul 17, 2007)

joevsthevolcano said:
			
		

> I have beyond the shadow of a doubt that the OP listens to nothing but power metal and video game metal.



Probably bragging about how "poppin' s**t-ass" his new Manowar, _Into Glory Ride_ album looks while listening to some ridiculously bass-y, low quality burned disc from some yahoo in ohio :lol:



			
				Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Wolf-Bone said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Definition: Crazy racist crakuhs! (see figure 1)





Not to be confused with a regular, sensible crakuh, pictured to the right.


----------



## Oni (Jul 17, 2007)

*laughs* The Cracker Barrel actually serves decent food the last time I remember and I would probably rather eat there than KFC, if the opprotunity arose.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 17, 2007)

*quote preceeded by a big block of text*


			
				Oni said:
			
		

> *laughs* That is funny man. *Two thumbs up*



Wow, thanks  I actually thought I was going to get in trouble for that...



			
				Oni(again) said:
			
		

> The Cracker Barrel actually serves decent food the last time I remember and I would probably rather eat there than KFC, if the opprotunity arose.



Ah, how could I forget the one TRUE rascist crakuh: DAMN YOU COLONEL!!!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> joevsthevolcano said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN CRACKUAZ! Lol this is so off topic!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

Getting back onto topic...I like listening to rap. Eminem, Snoop Dog, and a bunch of others. In fact I like all kinds of music. It what people like that's all that matters. If they are playing something you don't like and your in their car or house, just try to ignor it the best ya can. I just hate it when others try and force their music tastes on you. Now that pisses me of to no extent.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Getting back onto topic...I like listening to rap. Eminem, Snoop Dog, and a bunch of others. In fact I like all kinds of music. It what people like that's all that matters. If they are playing something you don't like and your in their car or house, just try to ignor it the best ya can. I just hate it when others try and force their music tastes on you. Now that pisses me of to no extent.



When you at a red light and somebody comes over banging it, yeah same here, its good for show though.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> When you at a red light and somebody comes over banging it, yeah same here, its good for show though.



That's irritating no matter _what_ kind of music it is. The sort of "if I wanted to listen to your music, I'd be in the car with you."

That said... I listen to country myself. And before anyone jumps all over me calling me racist, bigoted, etc, etc... please bear in mind that I like the _music_, not necessarily the opinions of those that sing it (I was practically raised on horseback out in the boonies! XD).

I'm aware that a lot of people don't like country, of course, just like a lot of people - myself included - aren't partial to rap. And this is the main reason I agree on the "their prerogative" viewpoint. As long as people aren't forcing it on others? I'm totally cool with it.

But seriously. Would it kill people to turn their car stereos down? I've heard gospel rock blared at those volumes, complete with the bass, and I can't at all imagine it enhancing the listening experience... except for maybe the vibrations (*cough*).


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who would call you racist for that? I mean its not like you are saying I don't like rap because N***** sing it, BTW I agree with you opinion at least its not shoved down your throat.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Who would call you racist for that? I mean its not like you are saying I don't like rap because N***** sing it, BTW I agree with you opinion at least its not shoved down your throat.



Believe it or not, I've honestly gotten that from people. I've been called all manner of things, racist being the nicest of them, because I dislike rap but like country. It makes me, unfortunately, really really paranoid... *embarrassed*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if you are not, what is there to worry about? ^^


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> ChibiJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..mm. Good point. ^w^

In other news: I still say freedom for artists who submit rap! Although we've all pretty much decided this already. XD

Also, this zebra latte is really good. No actual zebra in it, though.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Well...for that I guess we can ban some rappers, like *cough* Mike Jones *cough*






Mike Jones' catchphrase is "Who?" with the crowd responding, "MIKE JOENS!" Mike Jones also has many other things he repeats in his songs, such as: 

"CHYEAH!" 
"MIKE JAWNZZZZZZZZZZZZ!" 
"281-330-8004" (or his current phone number) 
"MY ALBUM {insert upcoming album here} IS COMING SOON!"


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, but somtimes they have good rap music I like playing. If i had a car, I'd lean over and tell them to crank it louder. Though if it's music I don't like, if I had a car I'd crank up my music that they wouldn't like. ^^


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

Kitstaa. Where's your reply? Get a little pre post reply button pushing there?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 17, 2007)

Aww, it didn't show up. Well I said "Wow! I should stop at a red light with you! ^^


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ummm...No. -shakes head- You wouldn't. If it's a song I don't like, then your going to be in trouble. Wanna know why? Cause I'd blare my Celine Dion music that I like to listen too.


----------



## sgolem (Jul 17, 2007)

Arshes Nei said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure if it was clear or not.  I was making fun of the hypocritical opinions of some people thrash Vanilla Ice for stealing from Queen, yet conveniently forget how much music is stolen by the bands they listen to, (in this case, Led Zeppelin).  

People steal music all the time.  Hell, the score for Star Wars was basically The Planets by Gustav Holst.  It's still an amazing score.

I think if Ice Ice Baby was rock, it wouldn't have been as big of a deal.  I think a lot of the publicity is simply because people just like to stack as much shit as they can against genres they don't like.

Edit: For the record, I'll take Queen over Vanilla Ice any day of the week.


----------



## Summercat (Jul 18, 2007)

Sgolem:

Except I listen to Queen as my main band of choice... =D


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Ummm...No. -shakes head- You wouldn't. If it's a song I don't like, then your going to be in trouble. Wanna know why? Cause I'd blare my Celine Dion music that I like to listen too.



Yes, yes....  Another unsuspecting American succumbs to the Canadian Terror!  Mwahahaha!


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 18, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My brother listens to that...OH NO! * quarantines brother.*  HA HA!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 18, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey! She has a beautiful voice and her music makes me happy when I'm depressed. You make her sound like a bad thing. Though at least your not sorry for as all my other Canadian friends say to me when I mention her name.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, if this gets more off topic shouldn't we move this to entertainment?


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Hmm, if this gets more off topic shouldn't we move this to entertainment?



I can't believe it isn't in there already :?


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Hey! She has a beautiful voice and her music makes me happy when I'm depressed. You make her sound like a bad thing. Though at least your not sorry for as all my other Canadian friends say to me when I mention her name.



Nope, no pity from me.  Now if you were a Bryan Adams fan I might feel some pity for you...  I've always felt if we could get Celine and Bryan to do a duet, we'd have inflicted some insidious Canadian Audio Nightmare Weapon of Damnation upon the earth -  Canadian made horror of Lovecraftian proportions!


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 18, 2007)

I like Bryan Adams too, Summer Of 69', Run To You and (Everything I Do) I Do It For You are some of the songs I like by him.


----------



## Muse (Jul 18, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I like Bryan Adams too, Summer Of 69', Run To You and (Everything I Do) I Do It For You are some of the songs I like by him.



Okay, _fine_.  Now I pity you.  Twist my rubber arm, why don't you?


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 18, 2007)

See I like all kinds of music. If it has a good beat or moves me emotionally. I download it to my music folder.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 18, 2007)

Lol, I know some people think my music sucks. But eh.


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Lol, I know some people think my music sucks. But eh.


I don't :3

"F with texas"?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 18, 2007)

McRoz said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The title is called F***in with texas.

And my FA page is 100x more better and mellow.


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 18, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> See I like all kinds of music. If it has a good beat or moves me emotionally. I download it to my music folder.



GTFO my internetz!


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 18, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> GTFO my internetz!



http://wahmbulance.ytmnd.com/

(PS: sound didn't play for me on this, so I don't know if there is any... so, uh... turn your speakers to off just in case?)


----------



## McRoz (Jul 18, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> MetalFanWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I love this thread :mrgreen:

MetalFanWolf, you seriously need behave better or you'll be the one GTFO'd. You seem pretty decent aside from the assholish fanboyism, so I'm just giving you a heads up (I'm not trying to be a mod or anything).


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 18, 2007)

WTF! Lulz many!


----------



## kamunt (Jul 21, 2007)

...What exactly _happened_ to this thread, anyways....? ;;


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 21, 2007)

The thread monster derailed it!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 21, 2007)

As one of FA's most prolific rap artists, I just want to take a break from recording to say thanks to all of you who stood up for hip-hop's existence on FurAffinity.  Whether you like rap or not, there is no reason why we should be advocating the silencing of any genre of music.  Big shoutouts to the FA site administrators for allowing all of us furry musicians to exhibit our talents.

Kitstaa, special thanks to you, homey.  Your Mike Jones - Donatello comparison f***in' rocked!  I laughed so hard I woke up the neighbors.

Kamunt, you just won the Forums with your b***slapping you put on that rusted-sheet-metal hater.  Much love to you too.

Oh, and MetalFanWolf?  You have a special battlerap coming your way.  Check my FA page for more.  Have a nice day...

--BucktownTiger

Paw Recognize Paw


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 21, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thx. I like it here, so I'm going to stay. If you don't like it, tough. ^^ Have a nice day.


----------



## Allan (Jul 21, 2007)

What a ridiculous idea!

If you don't like rap, DON'T LISTEN TO IT!

Plain and simple.

Rap, like Rock + Roll, is here to stay.

Period.


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 21, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> The thread monster derailed it!





			
				bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> As one of FA's most prolific rap artists, I just want to take a break from recording to say thanks to all of you who stood up for hip-hop's existence on FurAffinity.  Whether you like rap or not, there is no reason why we should be advocating the silencing of any genre of music.  Big shoutouts to the FA site administrators for allowing all of us furry musicians to exhibit our talents.
> 
> Kitstaa, special thanks to you, homey.  Your Mike Jones - Donatello comparison f***in' rocked!  I laughed so hard I woke up the neighbors.
> 
> ...





			
				Allan said:
			
		

> What a ridiculous idea!
> 
> If you don't like rap, DON'T LISTEN TO IT!
> 
> ...



Its sucks=ban period, and I heard about that cub porn stuff, CRap is 1000x worse so all of you STFU. Kthxbai rapfags


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 21, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Its sucks=ban period, and I heard about that cub porn stuff, CRap is 1000x worse so all of you STFU. Kthxbai rapfags



Wow how mature, lol rapfag. Thats very furry of you


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 21, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Its sucks=ban period, and I heard about that cub porn stuff, CRap is 1000x worse so all of you STFU. Kthxbai rapfags



Awww, you're just mad you can't make a rhyme.  You're stuck at "Hop On Pop."  So much so, that you practice it at home.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 21, 2007)

Will this makes you STFU

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/675332/

*prays for it to work*


----------



## Mikau (Jul 21, 2007)

Hm, so you're saying that you want rap music to be banned from FA, do you? How about NO!

Just because you don't like rap doesn't mean you should get it banned off FA. What, are you gonna be like that stupid fuck preacher in Alabama who got music banned from the radio instead of turning the radio off? Are you actually going to have the rocks to write to every single radio station and say "I think rap music should be banned from your radio stations because I do not like them"? Do you actually THINK people are going to comply with your request? No! In fact you can't because they won't comply with it as they play all sorts of music to make money for themselves and the artists who made the songs. It's idiots like you that made the world such a crummy place to live in.

Look, if you don't like rap, then don't fucking listen to it. Simple as that.


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 21, 2007)

Oh and those rpf fans *shudders* Another thing I hate, is the fucking stupid rap fans themselves. These are the people who always argue that rap is superior to metal and rock (or basically any other style of music) because all that kind of music is just noise. Or, for example, this person I know who wheres a sock on his head once said that Metallica is just about Satan, and its just grunting or something. Well for one thing, Metallica has never made one song glorifying Satan at all. That job is reserved for shitty goth bands like Cannibal Corpse and Morbid Angel, and the fucking stupid ignorant rap fans get these bands confused with bands such as Metallica. They also often assume that all people who like Metallica, also like Korn, as if thats a rule. Metallica is one of my favorite, if not my favorite band, and I personally HATE Korn. Korn is just MTV's version of metal. All the stupid ass people at school who like Korn are those fucking dicks who think they are cool or something cause apparently liking Korn makes them different and strange, and therefore cool. Well, its a shame they are EXACTLY LIKE ALL THE OTHER KORN FANS, and so they aren't different at all. Of course, as much as I hate Korn and all those other shitty grunge bands that people get confused with Metallica, they all have about 300% more talent than any rapper.


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, this is just starting to get old. All our "friend" here is doing is repeating the same dry rhetoric over and over, mostly consisting of "hay i hate rap so everyone should agree with me because of my learnings."

None of it actually holds up because his entire argument is based on simple opinion, and opinion does not equal fact.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 21, 2007)

I think at this point it's best to just give up and ignore it. I promise you, not all metal fans are like this.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 21, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> I think at this point it's best to just give up and ignore it. I promise you, not all metal fans are like this.


Except the ones on you tube..


----------



## DavidN (Jul 21, 2007)

I think it's fair to say that most everyone on Youtube is like that.


----------



## yak (Jul 21, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Vgm22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, actually it's our internets... 
That concludes this brief reality check.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks for pointing that out to him, Yak. I would have, but I don't feel like dealing with the troll, cause that's what he is.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 21, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> As one of FA's most prolific rap artists, I just want to take a break from recording to say thanks to all of you who stood up for hip-hop's existence on FurAffinity.  Whether you like rap or not, there is no reason why we should be advocating the silencing of any genre of music.  Big shoutouts to the FA site administrators for allowing all of us furry musicians to exhibit our talents.
> 
> Kitstaa, special thanks to you, homey.  Your Mike Jones - Donatello comparison f***in' rocked!  I laughed so hard I woke up the neighbors.
> 
> ...



*Fixed*. Your forgot an extra *-bleep there.  Hey woah now, I've won the forums!  The much love is returned! Since you're awesome and everything...

Paw recognize paw, and you lookin' kinda unfamiliar right now. [size=x-small]*resists the urge to further reference The Boondocks*[/size]



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Oh and those rpf fans *shudders* Another thing I hate, is the fucking stupid rap fans themselves. These are the people who always argue that rap is superior to metal and rock (or basically any other style of music) because all that kind of music is just noise. Or, for example, this person I know who wheres a sock on his head once said that Metallica is just about Satan, and its just grunting or blaaaah blah  blah blah bitch whine moan MTV sucks nut-sweat blahdybladhyblahdyblahydbladhhlablhablhjablablkablhablahbblahb Yo no hablo Estupido. Korn is often present in my toilet 16 hours after having eaten korn.



Well, I just think it's _sooo~ cute_ the way you think you have an argument anymore, or ever had one for that matter, especially since you're the only one here with this opinion. *pinches your cheeks* Adowable! Now run along before I bust anutha' cap in yo' ass, ni'a.


_Sometimes silence is more violent than even the most abrasive of noises._


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 21, 2007)

A furry troll, what a first!

And yeah khamut (sp?) its sooo cute how he has his lil opinion, awwww! ^.^  soo Kwaii.

I should put this on drama_awesome....


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 21, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> *Fixed*. Your forgot an extra *-bleep there.  Hey woah now, I've won the forums!  The much love is returned! Since you're awesome and everything...



Nah, MetalFanWolf isn't worth the "i" in b*tch.

*thinks Boondocks should be mandatory viewing for all ni'as, wi'as, and wanna-be-wi'a-ni'as*


----------



## kamunt (Jul 21, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> A furry troll, what a first!
> 
> And yeah khamut (sp?) its sooo cute how he has his lil opinion, awwww! ^.^  soo Kwaii.
> 
> I should put this on drama_awesome....



Wutiff, joo mutilated my namez!!!!!!11! :evil: GAORAORAORAORAORFURRYRAGE. [size=xx-small]It looks like Bahamut now... [/size]



			
				bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XD Hah-hah!, excellent.



> *thinks Boondocks should be mandatory viewing for all ni'as, wi'as, and wanna-be-wi'a-ni'as*



*would have to concur* Tch, Wanna-be-wi'a-ni'as....
Speaking of not what I'm speaking about after this comma, examine my signature for an obligatory self-plugging. Here's a spoiler: It's not hip-hop.


----------



## Fractilion (Jul 22, 2007)

Mainstream of everything sucks. I like all sorts of rock, metal, electronica, and rap. Most of it has no radio play. I ask anybody if it is possible to say what's worse: Hawthorne Heights or Lil Jon.

Listen to some old Outkast or MF Doom.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 22, 2007)

AH!, OUTKAST, I COMPLETELY forget about them!!!  God damn, OutKast is amazing. Every beat they produce is insanely original, and their vox (vocals) are awesome to go right along with them.


----------



## Oni (Jul 22, 2007)

Fractilion said:
			
		

> Mainstream of everything sucks. I like all sorts of rock, metal, electronica, and rap. Most of it has no radio play. I ask anybody if it is possible to say what's worse: Hawthorne Heights or Lil Jon.
> 
> Listen to some old Outkast or MF Doom.


Outcast's "Hey Ya" and "I am for Real" tracks make my mind happy ^.^ ...


----------



## verix (Jul 22, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> Its sucks=ban period, and I heard about that cub porn stuff, CRap is 1000x worse so all of you STFU. Kthxbai rapfags





			
				verix said:
			
		

> So how does it feel to criticize a musical genre that at one point actually attempted to better society and criticize the numerous problems that existed within the community with really dumb and blatant white-wash blanket statements while at the same time praising a musical genre known more for mosh pits, violence, Linkin Park and power-chords than actual musical talent other than an ability to arpeggiate quickly on a guitar?


Still waiting for an answer to this, chief.


----------



## Tilt (Jul 22, 2007)

Everything this youngster said was cute, and I think he has a future here at FA.

As entertainment.

OP, please keep spreading your glorious opinions about a genre you hate and think should be banned from anything and everything, as we enjoy your contributions and usage of GREAT internet language such as

*Kthxbai And rapfags*

I'm sure you'll go a long way here.


----------



## Gennets (Jul 22, 2007)

AH DOOD IZ DIS GONNA BE MORE FURRY DRAMA???? I got my camera ready >=D


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 22, 2007)

Tilt said:
			
		

> Everything this youngster said was cute, and I think he has a future here at FA.
> 
> As entertainment.
> 
> ...



You for all should agree with me, I read your little music submission rant.


Here what's makes a crapper 
An extensive criminal record 
An annoying/deep voice, it helps if you can sound like you perpetually have a mouthfull of oatmeal 
4,920 tattoos 
Bad grammar and/or words that are hip phonetic misspellings of common words contained within your name 
Dawg/Dogg/dawgggwgg, E-Z, Busta, Ginyuin, plaztik 
A gang and/or group of other "Rappers" 
Acting like you can beat the shit out of absolutely anyone 
The ability to brag about getting shot 
Wearing a color schemed sports outfit 
Being from the da Hood or the projects 
Having a "grill" filled with golden teeth 
Driving an SUV, even though the most rugged terrain it will traverse is a pothole 
Wearing gold everything around your neck---gold clock, gold Mercedes hood ornament, gold chains (the technical dexterity of the rapper is proportionate to the cm^3 of gold around his neck) 
------------------------------------------------------------------
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sad very sad you will turn into this if you listen to crap.


----------



## Tilt (Jul 22, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> You for all should agree with me, I read your little music submission rant.
> 
> 
> Here what's makes a crapper
> ...





Just say I hate Niggers and get it over with.

And no, since I worked on producing Hiphop here In memphis, and currently write beats here and there for my clients, I have no animosity
towards street.

I hate generic boring music in all its forms. And I was ranting about all of the paint-by-numbers electronica and Boring "DJ" mixes, I have nothing in common with you.

How about me painting a picture of A Big attraction Metal Band, since
we are SO good at stereotyping:

Usage of Some Form of Satanic Imagery
All Metal guys smoke,drink, and drug themselves to death.
99% of metal bands today play with drop-d or c tuning since
their guitar players don't know what the fuck.
Drunken Altercations involving fans being beaten by band members
Without distortion and screaming lyrics metal is complete pointless
All metal fans are pasty white social rejects or Frat Jocks.
Metal guys drive motorcycles or muscle cars with chrome and skulls everywhere.
Metal FANS are blind deaf idiots who will listen to anything that makes them "rock out" Case in point: Idiots who listened to rammstein and thought all their lyrics were about murdering babies and blood and
felt disappointed when discovering the actual lyrics were either emo songs about girlfriend's or Buttsex.


----------



## Benze (Jul 22, 2007)

I have made some rap  just out of fun with a friend, our music is not about money or anything like that.  The song I have on my page is about Zombies, and is a comedy song, there are very different styles of rap other than mainstream, most underground stuff is a ton better than anything mainstream.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> You for all should agree with me, I read your little music submission rant.
> 
> 
> Here what's makes a crapper
> ...



It's only a matter of hours before you will be LOL'd at by the whole forum... immortalized in verse...

Keep making posts like this, and we just might make you famous.


----------



## Poink (Jul 22, 2007)

Like every kind of music, there is band that suck, and other that not.
I myself hate RAP.
But I love Mike Avalon, and he does rap.


----------



## Fractilion (Jul 22, 2007)

Beck raps. They fit virtually no stereotype.


----------



## verix (Jul 22, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> You for all should agree with me, I read your little music submission rant.


You should stop dodging my question. :3


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

One can of STFU+GTFO coming right up!

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/677229/

I don't care if you love rap or hate rap, the above link is some pretty hot sh*t.  It would be wise for haters to take notes on this one.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 22, 2007)

I think that rap should be changed so that all rappers have to use lilting Irish melodies as their backing music for a year.

Let's see you rhyme to THAT!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> I think that rap should be changed so that all rappers have to use lilting Irish melodies as their backing music for a year.
> 
> Let's see you rhyme to THAT!



Send me an Irish melody, and I'll try to fit it in my workload.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 22, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, I have NOTHING like that that I listen to, so it'll have to come from another source. I was also hoping no one would take up the torch. XD

If you do this, Celtic musicians are gonna rise from their graves and kill me for starting this.

I'd give you Riverdance, but if I did Michael Flatley would come to my door and murder me.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> Lol, I have NOTHING like that that I listen to, so it'll have to come from another source. I was also hoping no one would take up the torch. XD
> 
> If you do this, Celtic musicians are gonna rise from their graves and kill me for starting this.
> 
> I'd give you Riverdance, but if I did Michael Flatley would come to my door and murder me.



I've wrecked more bizarre "beats."


----------



## UnidosdaTijuca1 (Jul 22, 2007)

To all the assholes and idiots, (Probably American, Rock and Metal Fans, Under 20, and Non-Politically Alligned) who says that "Rap should be banned from FA"...

There is a little phrase in our Constitution in called THE FIRST AMENDMENT which happens to protect FREEDOM OF SPEECH. This MetalFanWolf who thinks that this should be made so, he must also have other civil rights he's against. (Probably the 14th, 16th, and 18th amendments too. =P)

I'm not a big fan of rap, I'm more of a Samba and World Music guy, but I respect those who excel at their art and they have a right to express themselves as such. As a Linguist and International Law student, I can whole-heartedly say that his proclaimation of banning Rap music on FA is UNCONSTITUTIONAL.

MetalFanWolf is a prime example of FASCISM and he shall not be supported in his endeavor.

CIVIL FREEDOM FOR ALL!! FIGHT THE LIBERAL FIGHT!! BLUE FOREVER!! =D


----------



## MetalFanWolf (Jul 22, 2007)

UnidosdaTijuca1 said:
			
		

> To all the assholes and idiots, (Probably American, Rock and Metal Fans, Under 20, and Non-Politically Alligned) who says that "Rap should be banned from FA"...
> 
> There is a little phrase in our Constitution in called THE FIRST AMENDMENT which happens to protect FREEDOM OF SPEECH. This MetalFanWolf who thinks that this should be made so, he must also have other civil rights he's against. (Probably the 14th, 16th, and 18th amendments too. =P)
> 
> ...


You can STFU and GTFO im 25!
Pull your damn pants up!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5jkQ6xJWi4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNllPl_1Wqg
Get enlightend! Its sad how you defend thm! WAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! FIRST ADMENDMENT SHOULD BE RESPECTED WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> You can STFU and GTFO im 25!
> Pull your damn pants up!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5jkQ6xJWi4
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNllPl_1Wqg
> Get enlightend! Its sad how you defend thm! WAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! FIRST ADMENDMENT SHOULD BE RESPECTED WAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!



You've lost this thread.  Better luck next time.


----------



## DavidN (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, that's us told.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 22, 2007)

**I move away from this thread so I won't have to kill MetalFanyiffyWolfie


----------



## sgolem (Jul 22, 2007)

Fractilion said:
			
		

> Mainstream of everything sucks. I like all sorts of rock, metal, electronica, and rap. Most of it has no radio play. I ask anybody if it is possible to say what's worse: Hawthorne Heights or Lil Jon.
> 
> Listen to some old Outkast or MF Doom.


You know, I generally hate most rap, yet I really enjoyed Outkast.
I also agree that mainstream pretty much sucks.

Lil Jon was worth it for the Chappelle Show skit.  Until it got too over-quoted.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 22, 2007)

sgolem said:
			
		

> You know, I generally hate most rap, yet I really enjoyed Outkast.
> I also agree that mainstream pretty much sucks.



Yeah, I agree that mainstream rap is pretty bad right now.

That's why I started rapping.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 22, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well everybody can agree the mainstream sucks, well except this one girl I know, she once told me "If you are black and don't listen to rap you should be smacked". I was like im gonna kill this bish!


OooooH 100th post! I wanna cookie!


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 22, 2007)

There is so much fail in every single attempt made by MetalFanWolf. Let's give it up for our OP.






But I do believe this has gone on quite far enough. Obviously no one is listening to him anymore, so though we've had our fun with the narrow-minded and irritatingly loud little troll, maybe we should give him a hand.










With this? I wash my hands of this madness.


----------



## Muse (Jul 22, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> <Insane cat macros>



I say we ban cat macros next.  Dog macros are way better, and way less mainsteam. 

(And yeah, I'm kidding.)


----------



## ChibiJaime (Jul 22, 2007)

Muse said:
			
		

> ChibiJaime said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh noes! I am going to write e-drama about this! Everyone knows dog macros suck! They should all be banned! *whines, complains, and goes off to be emo*

(Couldn't resist. XD)


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG ITZZZZ A PIIZZZZOOONEE!!!!!!
http://pizzone.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow! I think this thread has turned into a playa hatin one against Metal. I just hope no one has to pop a cap in his ass. XD


----------



## TundraWolfBlade (Jul 23, 2007)

UnidosdaTijuca1 said:
			
		

> To all the assholes and idiots, (Probably American, Rock and Metal Fans, Under 20, and Non-Politically Alligned) who says that "Rap should be banned from FA"...
> 
> There is a little phrase in our Constitution in called THE FIRST AMENDMENT which happens to protect FREEDOM OF SPEECH. This MetalFanWolf who thinks that this should be made so, he must also have other civil rights he's against. (Probably the 14th, 16th, and 18th amendments too. =P)
> 
> ...



HEY! I dont think rap should be banned...i never said that.


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooo, OOOO!!! Do Flogging Molly, FLOGGING MOLLY!!



			
				UnidosdaTijuca1 said:
			
		

> To all the assholes and idiots, (Probably American, Rock and Metal Fans, Under 20, and Non-Politically Alligned) who says that "Rap should be banned from FA"...
> 
> There is a little phrase in our Constitution in called THE FIRST AMENDMENT which happens to protect FREEDOM OF SPEECH. This MetalFanWolf who thinks that this should be made so, he must also have other civil rights he's against. (Probably the 14th, 16th, and 18th amendments too. =P)
> 
> ...



*...backs away slowly...* ...Hey now, there's no need for that here...come on, you don't see any of us with guns, now do you...? And anyways, this is a privately-run art website that you have to sign up for in order to use. It's ultimately the choice of the sys.admin.s what the rules they set for their website are. ...Anyways, I think it's kind of hard to top the insane drama caused by Y!-Gallery's decision to completely ban furry art from its site. I never really used the site much, but I was a bit pissed off at this announcement as well. Never spoke of it, though, of course, because I never felt strongly enough to do so.



			
				MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> You can STFU and GTFO *im 25!*
> [size=medium]*im 25!*[/size]
> [size=large]*im 25!*[/size]
> [size=x-large]*im 25!*[/size]
> ...



To first video: 





			
				KamuntKurush on YouTube said:
			
		

> This video is a dork. :3
> Have a nice day!
> Love,
> Kamunt


To second video:
There's nothing. It's just an equally large and very neatly-made fail sandwiches. Good day, sir. [size=xx-small]Psst...can I eat him now, guys???[/size]



			
				bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, damn I love OutKast so much, they're amazing...Kanye West's still my favorite, though, heh. I hate how artists will just ride off of the success of 1 or MAYBE 2 singles and suddenly make themselves rap and/or pop culture "icons", like Dem Franchise Boys, Jibbs, Mims, Crime Mob (that's who made the s**tty "Stilleto" song, right?), D4L (*suddenly feels like upchucking...*), Cherish...yes I know Cherish isn't rap, but COME ON, the beats to their two hits are Dirty South even, and they don't do anything original with their songs either.... "We in the club, we rock slow, we doin' things other girls don't do..." Uh, excuse me, DOUBLE-YOU TEE EFF?!? Unless what you're doing is being nice, polite, not slutty, and not purposely dressing like a cheap drunk skank when out clubbing, then I think you are doing NOTHING that other girls aren't doing.
Plus, The Pussycat Dolls actually have _substance_ and _good beats_ with their songs at least..... *pauses as he's stared at* ....What? "Stickwitu" is more R&B than a lot of radio-R&B today; "Don't Cha" is an irresistibly dance[-]able track; "Beep" is actually clever with its title beeps beeping out where "naughty" words would be in the chorus, that amused me greatly. :wink: *looks around more* ....._Whaat!?_



			
				Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Well everybody can agree the mainstream sucks, well except this one girl I know, she once told me "If you are black and don't listen to rap you should be smacked". I was like im gonna kill this bish!



I wish I knew a Black girl.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 23, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Plus, The Pussycat Dolls actually have _substance_ and _good beats_ with their songs at least..... *pauses as he's stared at* ....What? "Stickwitu" is more R&B than a lot of radio-R&B today; "Don't Cha" is an irresistibly dance[-]able track; "Beep" is actually clever with its title beeps beeping out where "naughty" words would be in the chorus, that amused me greatly. :wink: *looks around more* ....._Whaat!?_



I like the Pussycat Dolls. Those songs kick ass! I also like the song "Buttons" by them. Not to mention Outkast kicks ass! Kanye West does have a couple of songs I like. Though the other rappers/groups you mention, just suck. I don't like them, but my family loves them. Thank god I have my own room to escape that music when they play it on music on demand.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 23, 2007)

kamunt said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who said she was black!?  [size=xx-small] well she was but don't tell nobody[/size]


----------



## Muse (Jul 23, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> Muse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[attachment=1503]

And for some odd reason, most of the dog macro community seems to think dogs all talk like vaguely mentally challenged racial minorities....


----------



## kamunt (Jul 23, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ha-haaa, _delicious_. Yeah, 'Ye (Kanye) has a little bit everyone, he's just so diverse with talents everywhere, from pop-rap (not to be confused with [modern] mainstream) ("Gold Digger") to Hip-Hop/Soul grooves ("Bring Me Down feat. Brandy") to tear-inducing, heart-warming ballads ("Family Business"...yes, it really did make me cry when I first listened to it... ;_} ) to hardcore, underground, message-bearing tracks ("Two Words feat. Common, Freeway & The Harlem Boys Choir", "Diamonds From Sierra Leone"). He does it all, and he does it all well. :twisted: <--- *really wants to spell as 'twizted'...*



			
				Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> kamunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No one did. I just. Know. These. Things. ...Literally.


----------



## yak (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread is a bunch of silly. Let me make out a few points

1. You do not hate rap. You hate crappy rap. Somewhere out there there will be a song, written by sumdude which you will like, even though it's rap that you hate so much. That applies to pop, metal and whatnot.

2. 90% of you don't hate the entire music gender because of a few bands you've heard and happen to dislike. Stop making it look so. 
This is unnecessary prejudice. It's pretty much similar if you decide that furries are zoofilia-obsessed sex-driven fursuit rejects based on a few CSI episodes. Then again, who am i kidding?

3. Again, 90% of you don't like the entire band because you happen to like a few songs of theirs. It's a lie, unless you're a fanboy.
You like selected songs that you pick off their albums and place them on your playlist. Not a single person or a group of people can make good stuff their profession - it's not something you expect -but something that you're hoping you'll be able to achieve. 'Cool' is not something continuous.  

4. I'm amazed you can maintain a conversation on a topic that killed itself with the first few posts.


----------



## kitetsu (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm more in disbelief that MetalFanWolf is 6 years my senior, and is a fellow metalhead. What the fuck are you puffing, friend? I've known 13 year olds who'd type more civil opinions than you.

Maybe i can find what's inside his mind if i used the timetravelling plastic bag.


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jul 23, 2007)

MetalFanWolf I have this to say stop being Music Nazi! I love my metal but I also like drum n Bass, Jungle, (old school) hip hop, etc, because you donâ€™t like it does not give you right to ban it

Edit i just read what i just typed and it made no sense,


----------



## Poink (Jul 23, 2007)

This thread fail

A LOT


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 23, 2007)

Obviously no one has gone to my FA page and listened to "Cut Your Paws Off."  The thread was ended with that submission.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 23, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Obviously no one has gone to my FA page and listened to "Cut Your Paws Off."  The thread was ended with that submission.



Yo Buck. I listened. I liked and I love it.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 23, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> This thread is a bunch of silly. Let me make out a few points
> 
> 1. You do not hate rap. You hate crappy rap. Somewhere out there there will be a song, written by sumdude which you will like, even though it's rap that you hate so much. That applies to pop, metal and whatnot.
> 
> ...



And this is why I think Yak is the best.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 23, 2007)

Xanthe said:
			
		

> Yo Buck. I listened. I liked and I love it.



Wow... I just thought it would rile angst amongst all who heard it...

Awesome!  Thanks =^_^=


----------



## Bokracroc (Jul 23, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> 4. I'm amazed you can maintain a conversation on a topic that killed itself with the first few posts.


To quote the awesome announcer dude from NBA Jam:
"What a brick!"

Dude, furries.


----------



## Xanthe (Jul 23, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Wow... I just thought it would rile angst amongst all who heard it...
> 
> Awesome!  Thanks =^_^=




No, I think you did a wonderful job and you are welcome. See ya Hun.


----------



## Vgm22 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think we are keeping this thread alive as we have nothing better to do and like to make fun of Metal. Plus not to mention the fact that new people can come along and plug what they feel or join in on making fun of Metal. That's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bloodangel (Jul 23, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't doubt that. However, it's Michael Flatley here. He was a boxer! From Michigan or something! AND HE DANCES LIKE A GOD!!

He'd beat me to death, and people would find his dancing on my grave to be tasteful. I'd be pwned. Pwned 4 life dawg, as a WoW playing rap fanboy would surely say.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 23, 2007)

Ohhhhh...somebody got shot and killed over the Winky vs. Hopkins fight.

Sorry too random.


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 23, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh...somebody got shot and killed over the Winky vs. Hopkins fight.
> 
> Sorry too random.



Really?

That's screwed up.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 23, 2007)

bucktowntiger said:
			
		

> Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it happened in philadelphia


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 23, 2007)

How are y'all still bumping this? Rap is going nowhere. It's here to stay... 

Die thread! *takes out knife and stabs it to death, stuffs it into a dumpster, and tosses a hand grenade in... then runs away.*


----------



## sgolem (Jul 23, 2007)

yak said:
			
		

> 90% of you don't hate the entire music gender because of a few bands you've heard and happen to dislike. Stop making it look so.
> This is unnecessary prejudice. It's pretty much similar if you decide that furries are zoofilia-obsessed sex-driven fursuit rejects based on a few CSI episodes. Then again, who am i kidding?



Sorry, Rilvor.  I think I have a new quote.


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 23, 2007)

Ask blueroo to rename this the random stuff thread then lol


----------



## Nollix (Jul 24, 2007)

If you don't at least like some type of rap you have bad taste. I primarily listen to metal, classic rock, and various subgenres but I also listen to early 90's rap, mainly 2pac, Ice Cube, and Dr Dre. Beastie Boys kick ass too. Once your tastes develop you're probably gonna experiment with genres, like me.


----------



## Rocko James Wallabee (Jul 24, 2007)

MetalFanWolf said:
			
		

> banned from music submissions.
> 
> Who's with me!



I'M WITH YOU! although, I would get beat to death if I ever told my brother I wish rap would just... die T_T


----------



## RailRide (Jul 24, 2007)

ChibiJaime said:
			
		

> MetalFanWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOL'ed hard at this YTMND (on page 5)

...then I left it playing as I read the rest of the thread

...at 3am

...now I'm gonna have to draw a "WAAAHMBULANCE" pic :twisted:

---PCJ


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 24, 2007)

Nollix said:
			
		

> If you don't at least like some type of rap you have bad taste. I primarily listen to metal, classic rock, and various subgenres but I also listen to early 90's rap, mainly 2pac, Ice Cube, and Dr Dre. Beastie Boys kick ass too. Once your tastes develop you're probably gonna experiment with genres, like me.




I agree with that....

( Off-Topic )
._. You're signature disturbs me so.....so long as the moderators approve of it...then it's fine with me...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

Rocko James Wallabee said:
			
		

> MetalFanWolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WHAT!?


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 24, 2007)

You can't really change other people's opinions about certain things. I've figured this out earlier. =P


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

DIIIEEEEEEE! *faint*


----------



## Sentient36 (Jul 24, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

> DIIIEEEEEEE! *faint*



Whoops, I was mentioning the thread poster, not you. Sorry about that. XD


----------



## Kitfox (Jul 24, 2007)

*Walks back in* WTF!!!! I kill you! OMFG Zombie tread!!! Run!


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

*eats sandwich* Fuck all ya'll~!

*dies*

(lol not really)


----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 24, 2007)

XD I can't help but post these....
Sorry....but these rap remixes have made me slightly fond of it....
I consider rap to be comedic music...

http://thomasindaclub.ytmnd.com/
50 cent vs Thomas the tank engine

http://fiddycentvsthejunglebook.ytmnd.com/
50 cent visits the jungle book

http://snoopkirby2.ytmnd.com/
Snoop Dogg's dreamland ( Kirby Snoop Dogg music remix )

Allf of these are near-full songs
XD 
Check it Kitstaa.... I dare you...


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)




----------



## Seratuhl (Jul 24, 2007)

Kitstaa (S.L.A.B) said:
			
		

>




XD
Nice.....very nice....
Are those chicken nuggets I see?
Or are they fish sticks?

Hmmmmmm....?


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

XD fish! Its fish!


----------



## bucktowntiger (Jul 24, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> XD I can't help but post these....
> Sorry....but these rap remixes have made me slightly fond of it....
> I consider rap to be comedic music...
> 
> ...



The snoop kirby is just funny... but I think the Thomas in da Club may have pwned it...

*has filked In Da Club before...*


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 24, 2007)

Just one more




I love making there things


----------



## DavidN (Jul 25, 2007)

Seratuhl said:
			
		

> http://thomasindaclub.ytmnd.com/
> 50 cent vs Thomas the tank engine



That... is... amazing. (Enough to get me to listen to rap. Perhaps it'll work on the original poster?)


----------



## Ember (Jul 25, 2007)

mmmm...

smells like attention whoring


----------



## HyBroMcYenapants (Jul 25, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WbLd5IRte54

Thats why you hate hip-hop....eh? ^.^


----------



## Benze (Jul 25, 2007)

That's not even the worst that mainstream has to offer.  this is one of the worst here  



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wMAfxTeZMk


----------



## Ahkahna (Jul 25, 2007)

After much debate and having noticed that my comments pretty much went unnoticed (or just ignored entirely) I have decided this thread be deemed Closed.


I'm sure we can focus more of our attentions on creating artworks of all forms, yes?


----------

